# Lowcally Famous TT build



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Finally moved on from my vw and got a car ive been wanting for years. 
I picked up an Audi TT225 6speed with 108k. 
I have many plans and will keep this thread as updated as possible. 
_First off some pics of my old car, _


























*Now to the build!


2001 Audi 225TT 

Exterior *
Votex Front Bumper
Votex Side Skirts
Votex Wing
5% Tint
S Line Rear Valence
S Line Grill
Dodge Viper White Respray
Antenna delete plug

*Lighting*
Modified Headlights with 5000K HID Bulbs, 4300k HID fogs, Reflector delete, Osir lens, and LED DRL
LED License Plate Bulbs
OEM Red Tails

*Interior*
ALMS Interior
Pioneer Head Unit
Nardi Personal wheel with Nardi Adapter, and Momo Hub
Glow Shift Boost Gauge 

*Engine*
Revo Stage 2
Ebay Intake
2.5" Custom Cat-less Exhaust W/ 1 Resonator
PowerTrak Insert

*Wheels & Brakes *
VIP Modular VSX210 (18x8.5 et14 & 18x10 et17 with 205 215/40/18)
Adams Sport II Rotors
Stoptech Brake pads 

*Suspension* 
Airlift Slam Struts
V2 Management w/ 3/8 lines
3 Gallon Tank
SMS Water Trap
Bilstein Shocks
280c viair compressor
ECS Upper Adjustable Rear Control Arms
Megan Racing Lower Adjustable Rear Control Arms​
*Features*
Grip-Set
Lowered Lifestyle
Air Society
Filthy Culture
SlammedeNuff

*Awards*
Street Life Tour 2013 
_Top 100 and Best VW/Audi_

*Videos*
stupid vid i made




After Installation of Your Haldex Works Powertrak Insert 





*Pictures*
Flickr Set

*Timeline*
06/18/13 bought the car 108,000
06/20/13 red tails, ripped out rear seats, filled front plate holes 108,000
06/27/13 timing belt, timing tensioners, water pump, thermostat, valve cover gasket, ect. 108,500
06/28/13 custom exhaust 108,500
06/29/13 sanded/polished headlights and tail lights, put oem bumper on 108,500
07/01/13 removed coilovers and subs, installed air lift struts with V2 management 108,500
07/02/13 removed rear badges 108,500
07/03/13 oem pedals 108,500
07/07/13 started rear seat delete/ tank set up, put in a few more interior pieces that were missing. 108,500
07/11/13 put in Bride seats and brackets 108,500
07/20/13 installed momo hub, avenue wheel, aluminum shift knob, new battery and CCW wheels 108,500
07/24/13 replaced haldex fluid and filter. Shortened shaft for shifter 109,000
07/25/13 got a grip-set feature! 109,000
07/28/13 oil and filter change at 109,348
08/01/13 5000k HID's, and super white H3 bulbs 109,600
08/03/13 alignment done 110,000
08/05/13 Cut the cats out 110,000
08/12/13 removed headlight reflector and color match. 110,500
08/19/13 Rolled fenders 110,500
08/20/13 polished gas cap and painted the hardware gold 110,500
08/28/13 Went Revo Stage 2 110,800 
08/31/13 Installed new center console with cup holders! 110,800
09/10/13 Installed Your Haldex Works Powertrak Insert 111,000
09/17/13 Maxed out rear camber and threw in 15mm spacers 111,300
09/21/13 Got top 100 and best VW/Audi at Street Life Tour 2013! 111,500
09/25/13 Ebay intake 111,500
09/30/13 Got a Lowered Lifestyle Feature! 112,000
10/11/13 New oem mats 112,500
10/17/13 Threw in a new oem DV, 1 step colder ngk plugs, and got a nardi wheel 112,600
11/07/13 Got oem ALMS interior 113,000
11/15/13 Oil change and frame notch 113,600
11/16/13 Boost gauge 113,600
11/23/13 New rotors and pads all around 113,700
12/23/13 Car got repainted, Chrysler Viper Gloss White 114,500
12/24/13 put winter wheels on and split the CCW's to get ready for powder coat 114,500
12/25/13 Got new S-Line front grille and rear valence 114,500
—————————————————————————————
01/07/14 Got wheels powder coated bronze 114,600
01/20/14 Busted oil pan, got that replaced, fresh oil and replaced all 4 front CV boots 114,800
02/06/14 Probolt black bolts for votex wing and gas cap 115,000
02/20/14 Air Society Feature dropped 115,000
05/10/14 New OEM switchblade key purchased and programmed 117,000
06/10/14 Oil Change, new wheels 117,500
07/12/14 Installed HID kit in fogs, phone antenna delete plug, and new antenna for radio 118,500
07/20/14 Installed Megan Lower Adjustable Rear Control Arms 119,000
07/28/14 New oil pan (again) / oil change 119,100 
08/20/14 Filthy Culture Feature 119,300
09/01/14 OSIR Clear lens, resprayed headlight housings and LED DRL 119,600
09/13/14 New 205/40/18 front tires 119,800
09/30/14 SlammedeNuff Feature 121,000
10/16/14 New wipers, changed haldex fluid, and new coil packs 121,500


*Pics in order from day i got it to current!*


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































New shoes :thumbup:

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

*LAST UPDATED 10/16/14/B]*


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Big downgrade.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Big downgrade.


Joke?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Vstone2262 said:


> Joke?


100% Serious.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Lawn_Mower said:


> 100% Serious.


.....once my wheels are on how would you say down grade


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

How is it not a downgrade? :facepalm:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Lawn_Mower said:


> How is it not a downgrade? :facepalm:


2001 Audi TT 6speed ko4 awd 108k vs 2008 VW GTI 6speed fwd ko3 74k
sold gti for $16k and bought tt for $8,500..i mean yeah its a downgrade but its a build and will be an upgrade when finished. i was bored of the hot hatch fwd life


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> 2001 Audi TT 6speed ko4 awd 108k vs 2008 VW GTI 6speed fwd ko3 74k
> sold gti for $16k and bought tt for $8,500..i mean yeah its a downgrade but its a build and will be an upgrade when finished. i was bored of the hot hatch fwd life




You ever hear the saying about lipstick on a pig?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

bgsapc said:


> You ever hear the saying about lipstick on a pig?


Id rather put lipstick on a pig than drive a stock car with no character


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

A car only has as much character as it owner...


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ignore them LF_gottron, I think it's sick. I wish I could afford air suspension so I could drop it like that. I'm very jealous.

Also, what did that exhaust cost/how long did it take you?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What's with the haters around here lately. Seriously. Hardly a downgrade IMO. Your previous car was sick, it looks like you're on the right track with the TT as well. :beer:

Welcome to the club!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> What's with the haters around here lately. Seriously.


I think the TT being a little older now gives some of the kids the chance to own these cars now. Lets hope that doesnt lead to this becoming the the MK(who gives a $hit) forum.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya lot of hate, from people that don't even own a tt, 


pssss.. You have a fan club


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Old car was super sick. New car... well looks like you inherited a project. sorta. the votex front and sides look fine. That rear... yikes glad you switched it. 

Air ride looks awesome!! cept the new wheels... geez thats a massive downgrade from the Penta's. you'd be better off running adapters and use your the wheels that were on your old car. Or even run the Penta's. the current wheels look hideous. too small, too thin, looks like your running 4 doughnuts. 

With all that said I can see your going in the right direction for the most part.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You missed the part about him ordering CCW's :beer:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank god you resurrected that rear bumper I hope you burned it lol



warranty225cpe said:


> I think the TT being a little older now gives some of the kids the chance to own these cars now. Lets hope that doesnt lead to this becoming the the MK(who gives a $hit) forum.


X2 I'm scared about that. Then again all they little kids buying these because they are now affordable will learn fast that parts are still not cheap and everything is becoming more scarce because a lot of things are unique to these cars. 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Big downgrade.


Coming from the "me too bro!" mk5 sheep forum... To each his own :beer: 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

Got a good picture of the trunk set up yet?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

G'D60 said:


> Old car was super sick. New car... well looks like you inherited a project. sorta. the votex front and sides look fine. That rear... yikes glad you switched it.
> 
> Air ride looks awesome!! cept the new wheels... geez thats a massive downgrade from the Penta's. you'd be better off running adapters and use your the wheels that were on your old car. Or even run the Penta's. the current wheels look hideous. too small, too thin, looks like your running 4 doughnuts.
> 
> With all that said I can see your going in the right direction for the most part.


those are my winter wheels till my ccw's come in!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

test fitted some of my buddies rs's :thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> test fitted some of my buddies rs's :thumbup:


What are the specs of the ccw you putting on



Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

racin2redline said:


> What are the specs of the ccw you putting on
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


CCW LM5T's 18x9 18x10 et22 all around with 215/40 225/40 S-drives, wheels will be fully polished


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

RS's look dope. :heart:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Neb said:


> RS's look dope. :heart:


Thanks :heart:
just temporary wheels for the next month


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Although the gti did look excellent, it's no different than any other gti on air ride and bbs. Around here in Chicago I could name about 10 of them that I see constantly. The TT is different and that's why I feel even if it is a down grade it's still sweet! And your doing good things. Keep it up! :thumbup:

Just shorten those exhaust tips up and sell me the votex spoiler


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> CCW LM5T's 18x9 18x10 et22 all around with 215/40 225/40 S-drives, wheels will be fully polished


Nice! Almost the same specs as my lm20s. can't wait to see them with the airride on your car. 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

LF_gottron said:


> 2001 Audi TT 6speed *ko4 awd* 108k vs 2008 VW GTI 6speed *fwd ko3* 74k


GTI guys are just jealous that they can never have AWD, not to mention you now have a _slightly _ larger turbo. Welcome to the world of classic cars. :beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> GTI guys are just jealous that they can never have AWD, not to mention you now have a _slightly _ larger turbo. Welcome to the world of classic cars. :beer:


thats why i sold it, haha. just got really boring


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

updates


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Way to go AJ, can't wait to see when the CCW's come in. Want me to just drive up there and test fit them to make sure they fit right? :laugh:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Deceitful said:


> Way to go AJ, can't wait to see when the CCW's come in. Want me to just drive up there and test fit them to make sure they fit right? :laugh:


Yes so i can take pics of your car while were at it!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks great!!!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't know you bought a TT


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> GTI guys are just jealous that they can never have AWD, not to mention you now have a _slightly _ larger turbo. Welcome to the world of classic cars. :beer:


There's a few guys doing AWD swaps in MKV's. :beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful. You've done a great job with the TT so far. :beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

ninohale said:


> I didn't know you bought a TT


Lets hang out soon! You guys going to import alliance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

LF_gottron said:


> Lets hang out soon! You guys going to import alliance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir  and we need to!! Big cookout or something.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

looks awesome AJ! 
It seems like just yesterday you were stopping by for vag com tweaks on your almost stock MK V haha


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

TTMAN225 said:


> looks awesome AJ!
> It seems like just yesterday you were stopping by for vag com tweaks on your almost stock MK V haha


is this edurado?!


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm Eduardo do I know you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

yea buddy


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

TTMAN225 said:


> yea buddy


How are you doing man?! I should stop by sometime when im in town to say whats up. I live in dayton right now for school


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

stop by any time!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> How are you doing man?! I should stop by sometime when im in town to say whats up. I live in dayton right now for school
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thread-jack....Hey, LF, post some pics of the seats in your 4sale thread, please.

cheers


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> Thread-jack....Hey, LF, post some pics of the seats in your 4sale thread, please.
> 
> cheers


post em up soon!


Bride seats are now in :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Seats look good!!! Can't wait to see the air setup completed:beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

wheels and interior pieces in, import alliance tomorrow! 
someone help me fix this 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6094371-windows-trunk-gas-cap-locks-ect.-wont-work


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MikeHebe (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks good bro, these guys have no idea what a good stanced car looks like. Complete opposite if a downgrade. Nice work:thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

hussdog426 said:


> :thumbup:





MikeHebe said:


> Looks good bro, these guys have no idea what a good stanced car looks like. Complete opposite if a downgrade. Nice work:thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

car looks good man

and hey, its ur car, ur mod it to please urself not the haters posting crap here
keep going with it :beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Love the TT but really I am just tired of the slammed and stanced look. how about some performance builds.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Everyone know's I hate the stanced look and never have nice things to say about it...but down grade? Give me a fookin break. The best gti is not worthy of sucking the lugnuts of the worst TT. 

Stanced and old and this TT is still the winna! :thumbup::thumbup:

cheers


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

StateSideS3 said:


> car looks good man
> 
> and hey, its ur car, ur mod it to please urself not the haters posting crap here
> keep going with it :beer:


:thumbup:



ejg3855 said:


> Love the TT but really I am just tired of the slammed and stanced look. how about some performance builds.


why cant i do both



TTC2k5 said:


> Everyone know's I hate the stanced look and never have nice things to say about it...but down grade? Give me a fookin break. The best gti is not worthy of sucking the lugnuts of the worst TT.
> 
> Stanced and old and this TT is still the winna! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> cheers


:thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

LF_gottron said:


> why cant i do both



I didnt say you couldn't the OP just didn't say much about performance stuff. :beer:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*I know right?*



Neb said:


> What's with the haters around here lately. Seriously. Hardly a downgrade IMO. Your previous car was sick, it looks like you're on the right track with the TT as well. :beer:
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Welcome aboard love your style!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

ejg3855 said:


> I didnt say you couldn't the OP just didn't say much about performance stuff. :beer:


my plans within the year will be apr stage 2 with an intake, full cat less exhaust, fmic, forge dv, ect. within the next year i want to do a big turbo build, roll cage, ect


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

LF_gottron said:


> my plans within the year will be apr stage 2 with an intake, full cat less exhaust, fmic, forge dv, ect. within the next year i want to do a big turbo build, roll cage, ect


If you plan to go BT I'd suggest not going with APR at this point.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> If you plan to go BT I'd suggest not going with APR at this point.


Agreed. Waste of time and money. Just save that towards the BT build


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Agreed. APR is a waste of money.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

wow alot of hate on apr, any reason why


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They don't support the 1.8T market much anymore, they are highly priced for what you get, lots of developments since their hayday. Better options exist.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> wow alot of hate on apr, any reason why


Like the man said. They have moved on from the 1.8t platform. They really dont care anymore. Also, their tune is pretty weak compared to going with a custom tune like Gonzo. APR says that you cant use an MBC with their tune.. :screwy:

Its like the canned SPAM of canned tunes. Unless your the kind of guy that is happy with mediocrity, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

ive heard good things with unitronic, anyone here running that?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> ive heard good things with unitronic, anyone here running that?


Yes, there are lots of people running that. But, its still a "canned" tune. Again, you'd be better off with a custom tune.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

lol so muhc hate on a well stanced car. Haters can eat the ole bag of d's imo.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

cruzanstx said:


> lol so muhc hate on a well stanced car. Haters can eat the ole bag of d's imo.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Grip-set feature now live!

http://www.grip-set.com/2013/07/a-new-beginning-jul-22-26.html?m=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

LF_gottron said:


> Grip-set feature now live!
> 
> http://www.grip-set.com/2013/07/a-new-beginning-jul-22-26.html?m=1
> 
> ...


nice!! They did mine back in Feb!:thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

LF_gottron said:


> Grip-set feature now live!
> 
> http://www.grip-set.com/2013/07/a-new-beginning-jul-22-26.html?m=1
> 
> ...


Looks good!

I want the Votex Pieces. Wheels do not look bad either:beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

LF_gottron said:


> Grip-set feature now live!
> 
> http://www.grip-set.com/2013/07/a-new-beginning-jul-22-26.html?m=1
> 
> ...


:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not bad OP. Only thing I'd change is the exhaust tips stick out too much for my liking and look out of place to me. Other then that :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not bad OP. Only thing I'd change is the exhaust tips stick out too much for my liking and look out of place to me. Other then that :thumbup:


I agree. The first time you back up and smack one of them, youll probably rethink the placement.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> I agree. The first time you back up and smack one of them, youll probably rethink the placement.


they stick out about 1.5inches... if i drive that close to a curb and air out, my exhaust will be the last of my worries


----------



## JDM_JNKY (Aug 6, 2010)

:wave: definitely a clean TT!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

JDM_JNKY said:


> :wave: definitely a clean TT!


Thanks :thumbup:

Just installed new speakers but the passenger one still doesn't work, might be the box of amps and coils and **** in the door


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Absolutely sick TT...the CCWs complement the car perfectly amd the bag set up makes the ride look great!

I think i saw a lowcally famous booth at sowo this year but didnt have a chance to stop by...


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> Absolutely sick TT...the CCWs complement the car perfectly amd the bag set up makes the ride look great!
> 
> I think i saw a lowcally famous booth at sowo this year but didnt have a chance to stop by...


Make sure to stop by next year! and check out our facebook, instagram, an online store!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

New stickers in stock, pick one up and support us!
Lowcallyfamous.bigcartel.com
:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

LF_gottron said:


> New stickers in stock, pick one up and support us!
> Lowcallyfamous.bigcartel.com
> :thumbup:




Now you ruined it :facepalm:


:wave:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Morio said:


> Now you ruined it :facepalm:
> 
> 
> :wave:


:what: what


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

LF_gottron said:


> :what: what


SARCASM apparently I couldn't find the right smiley


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Morio said:


> SARCASM apparently I couldn't find the right smiley


:facepalm:

:heart:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

exhaust finally done, for under $400 total. Stock down pipe with cats cut to a custom 2.5" straight pipe with one magna flow resonator and exhaust tips. Sounds amazing, crackles and decently loud but still gets quiet in 6th gear. Also no check engine light oddly


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not bad. :thumbup: I strongly dislike those CCW's though. Just not a CCW fan... Are those side skirts reps? I have never seen the extra line at the outer sill before. What size tanks are those and where did you get them? I see some front plate holes showing.:laugh: :beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Not bad. :thumbup: I strongly dislike those CCW's though. Just not a CCW fan... Are those side skirts reps? I have never seen the extra line at the outer sill before. What size tanks are those and where did you get them? I see some front plate holes showing.:laugh: :beer:


 side skirts are oem, came on the car when i bought it. they need to be remounted, the adhesive is bad on them, 3 gallon tanks, and yeah i need to get a new plate delete piece thing


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Filmed this the other day, dont judge, i need steady cam equipment, and need to learn how to film haha 

https://vimeo.com/71999695 

also a few pics.. 

 
AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr 

 
AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr 

 
AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks really good man!:beer: Would you mind if I used your center picture for a side by side comparison to mine?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks really good man!:beer: Would you mind if I used your center picture for a side by side comparison to mine?


 go for it :beer:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shave the front, do the headlights and you will be in a VERY good standing. 

Looks great:beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Vstone2262 said:


> Shave the front, do the headlights and you will be in a VERY good standing.
> 
> Looks great:beer:


 gonna knock out the headlights sometime this or next week! and shaving front is on the list :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Just did the headlight disassemble, removed reflectors, color matched and installed my 4 point harness belts!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

more race car parts in 
nrg quick release and harness bar, just gotta remount the seat belts!


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

havenet updated in a week, just did a little photoshoot

pics in first post!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

LF_gottron said:


> more race car parts in
> nrg quick release and harness bar, just gotta remount the seat belts!
> 
> 
> Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


I'm guessing you're remounting the seat belts (harness I should say) to fix the unsafe angle in the picture? Seats look awesome! I spot a fender roller in the trunk, how well did it work on our rear quarter panels?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I'm guessing you're remounting the seat belts (harness I should say) to fix the unsafe angle in the picture? Seats look awesome! I spot a fender roller in the trunk, how well did it work on our rear quarter panels?


Look at the first post. I have updated pics with the harness bar in and i just rolled the fronts
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The new shots look great!:thumbup: I am becoming very jealous of everyone nice paint...


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> The new shots look great!:thumbup: I am becoming very jealous of everyone nice paint...


:beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Installed Powertrak insert!


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

this thread is total car porn :thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

eskimo87 said:


> this thread is total car porn :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## Komfortable (Oct 13, 2011)

:beer: Mucho sicko!

You guys get together much - I didn't see anything on the club FB page. I'd like to bring my dropped 300c SRT8 by... 

:wave:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Komfortable said:


> :beer: Mucho sicko!
> 
> You guys get together much - I didn't see anything on the club FB page. I'd like to bring my dropped 300c SRT8 by...
> 
> :wave:


where do you live, im in the kettering/beavercreek area.
there used to be a dayton mall meet every wednesday but that just ended like a month ago, (business owners shut it down) were thinking about starting a new one


----------



## Komfortable (Oct 13, 2011)

Little ol' Butler Township, near the Airport. If you start something up or you want to meet up - let me know! :thumbup:

Sub'd


----------



## Komfortable (Oct 13, 2011)

Came across these on SH the other day and thought of your TT...


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Top 100 and best VW/Audi at Street Life Tour! Super pumped!:thumbup:


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

can someone find better interior pics of this ? DAMN!!


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Komfortable said:


> Came across these on SH the other day and thought of your TT...


Replied wrong last past. This is what Im talkin about


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Lowered Lifestyle feature dropped!
Link


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

got some ALMS interior, still waiting on the matching knee pads, ebrake and shift knob!
also new nardi wheel!
(pics in first post)


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you get that shift knob from slowmk5 on here? Cars looking good.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Car finally got repainted 


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

looks good.... personally i like the silver better, but overall the car looks clean!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

ray32 said:


> looks good.... personally i like the silver better, but overall the car looks clean!



lol i hated the silver, 90% of TTs on this forum and in the US are silver, i wanted mine to be different but thanks


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

LF_gottron said:


> 90% of TTs on this forum and in the US are silver, i wanted mine to be different but thanks


So true.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

White TTs are probably one of the rarest color. And yours has red interior? ALMS? Looks great.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> White TTs are probably one of the rarest color. And yours has red interior? ALMS? Looks great.


well when i sold my last car i wanted a white TT with red interior, then found out red only came in like 250 ALMS in the world and white mainly came in base model convertibles so i told myself within months of owning i would buy all the red interior and get it painted white, and now we here haha. so nope not a true alms


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah white is def my favorite Oem color. Or kingfisher but it doesn't count over here in the states.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> well when i sold my last car i wanted a white TT with red interior, then found out red only came in like 250 ALMS in the world and white mainly came in base model convertibles so i told myself within months of owning i would buy all the red interior and get it painted white, and now we here haha. so nope not a true alms


Props to you for meeting your goal :beer: car looks awesome very nice combo of colors. I love the red myself almost bought a whole red interior swap but talked myself out of it...


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Is your windscreen tinted?

Like your car except the exhaust tips. They stuck too far from the bumper, but that my opinion.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

peter139 said:


> Is your windscreen tinted?
> 
> Like your car except the exhaust tips. They stuck too far from the bumper, but that my opinion.


my front windshield? nope, no tint. all the other windows are 5% so it makes the front look dark too since it lets like no light in.
yeah the exhaust has always bothered me too but i got it made really cheap so i can't complain. I plan on getting some 42dd tips soon and getting those weld'd in and have them be flush with the valence


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

horrible pics but new xmas gifts!


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Dang. I don't live in Ohio anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the white. Silver is just blah....def sticks out more:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

LF_gottron said:


> Untitled by adamgott21


:laugh: To think that people talk crap about a set of well fit wheels...


Makes me want to throw my stock wheels on just for a ridiculous picture.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh: To think that people talk crap about a set of well fit wheels...
> 
> 
> Makes me want to throw my stock wheels on just for a ridiculous picture.


Lmao you won't


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

CCW LM5T by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


CCW LM5T by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


CCW LM5T by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


CCW LM5T by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Those are gonna look amazing dude and you move fast! haha. (This is Charles from Cinci) :wave:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Those are gonna look amazing dude and you move fast! haha. (This is Charles from Cinci) :wave:


haha thanks man!:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Love that color:thumbup:


----------



## queensbridgE (Oct 21, 2011)

Paint job looks mexi chunt lol


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

queensbridgE said:


> Paint job looks mexi chunt lol


they may just need to be wet sanded id think
have some orange peel


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

StateSideS3 said:


> they may just need to be wet sanded id think
> have some orange peel


I think he said they powder coated. Idk why people think powercoat is smoothe.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

queensbridgE said:


> Paint job looks mexi chunt lol





StateSideS3 said:


> they may just need to be wet sanded id think
> have some orange peel





racin2redline said:


> I think he said they powder coated. Idk why people think powercoat is smoothe.


yeah its powder coat, its smooth as possible lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LF_gottron said:


> yeah its powder coat, its smooth as possible lol


Yeah I have gloss clear over mine and they're like glass.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Where did you get the 3 bar grill? Like!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Love the change up on the wheels!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Converted2VW said:


> Where did you get the 3 bar grill? Like!


dealership, i get employee discount since i used to work at one



Morio said:


> Love the change up on the wheels!!!:beer::thumbup:


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Air society feature dropped today!
http://www.airsociety.net/2014/02/avalanche-adam-gottron-air-lift-ccw-audi-tt-225/


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just read the Air Society article earlier today, it was posted on Reddit.com/r/Stance Congrats man!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

color of your wheels are dope


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Checkers10160 said:


> Just read the Air Society article earlier today, it was posted on Reddit.com/r/Stance Congrats man!





peter139 said:


> color of your wheels are dope


thanks guys!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. What size tire in the rear?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Neb said:


> Looks awesome. What size tire in the rear?


225/40 in the rear


----------



## E-tt-phonehome (May 24, 2013)

Looks like the car is overheating from that interior pic shot lol 
Either way the car is looking good I recently found this thread, turns out I was already following you on IG


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

E-tt-phonehome said:


> Looks like the car is overheating from that interior pic shot lol
> Either way the car is looking good I recently found this thread, turns out I was already following you on IG


His cluster is probably fcked like 99% of other mk1s.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

lucpost said:


> His cluster is probably fcked like 99% of other mk1s.



You take that back! I have a 100% working cluster


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

New shoes :thumbup:

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Like the wheels and the rest 

specs of the wheels??

Next project exhaust tips?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

peter139 said:


> specs of the wheels??


read first post haha


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Your rear final specs are my fronts. lol I guess polished lips really do add depth.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Your rear final specs are my fronts. lol I guess polished lips really do add depth.


your specs are literally insane haha


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

found it haha

Love the wheels never seen them before.
Which car do you like more, your old golf or this one?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

peter139 said:


> found it haha
> 
> Love the wheels never seen them before.
> Which car do you like more, your old golf or this one?


not really comparable. I love the TT far more than a GTI


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

added a few updates, needs some new pics though!

Someone help me sell this car! asking $14k with a very documented list of ownership!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

man, I hate to say it but strip it down to how you bought it, sell for $7-8k and part out the rest. Not to be the bearer of bad news but this is the reason I still have mine. 

Either way I wish you the best!:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

LF_gottron said:


> added a few updates, needs some new pics though!
> 
> Someone help me sell this car! asking $14k with a very documented list of ownership!





Morio said:


> man, I hate to say it but strip it down to how you bought it, sell for $7-8k and part out the rest. Not to be the bearer of bad news but this is the reason I still have mine.
> 
> Either way I wish you the best!:beer:


Agreed with Morio. Put back to stock and get what they are normally selling for. Most folks tend to finance things as or if they are paying cash will only spend like 5-8k max, not finance 8k and put another 6k cash in order to get a car. Even super clean TT's with lots of high end parts will not be worth a lot of money on the current market. Most used cars hit the 1/4 of original price and stay there, unless they are super collectable (E30 M3's, E34 M5's, Original URS4's, UR Quattro's, Air Cooled 911's, Lotus Elise's/Exiges ect.) perhaps in another 10 years the prices may come back up. But to most its just a cool looking coupe (Personally see them as a obscure cult car, like Corrado's)

That's why I use mine as a track car because it has way more bang per buck than a 996 Grand Am Car to the $$$ to operate.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

New pics!

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15126655299" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5559/15126655299_600e370f50_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15126698040" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3913/15126698040_4f0aa4648e_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15313085252" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3863/15313085252_dace24fe82_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15126848218" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3841/15126848218_8e4acb1e79_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15126879967" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/15126879967_11edd1b089_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15290548366" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3865/15290548366_ae1fb6d851_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15126868068" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5589/15126868068_0af5bde922_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Agreed with Morio. Put back to stock and get what they are normally selling for. Most folks tend to finance things as or if they are paying cash will only spend like 5-8k max, not finance 8k and put another 6k cash in order to get a car. Even super clean TT's with lots of high end parts will not be worth a lot of money on the current market. Most used cars hit the 1/4 of original price and stay there, unless they are super collectable (E30 M3's, E34 M5's, Original URS4's, UR Quattro's, Air Cooled 911's, Lotus Elise's/Exiges ect.) perhaps in another 10 years the prices may come back up. But to most its just a cool looking coupe (Personally see them as a obscure cult car, like Corrado's)
> 
> That's why I use mine as a track car because it has way more bang per buck than a 996 Grand Am Car to the $$$ to operate.


For what you have done to this car $14k asking price is not bad at all. That's what I sold my roadster for back in November of 2012. Granted that's basically two years ago now but ur asking price isn't that far off.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

StateSideS3 said:


> For what you have done to this car $14k asking price is not bad at all. That's what I sold my roadster for back in November of 2012. Granted that's basically two years ago now but ur asking price isn't that far off.


 Steve that was before everyone started buying these dirt cheap. You have to remember now everyone wants ebay parts and the cheapest fix possible. Things were different then


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

LF_gottron said:


> New pics!
> 
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgottron/15313085252" title="Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3863/15313085252_dace24fe82_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="Audi TT"></a>


Did you add more positive camber?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

lucpost said:


> Did you add more positive camber?


yea, i wanted to change it up and make it tuck less


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Love this car :heart:


----------



## fabric8 (Jul 4, 2000)

sick tt. lovin' the alms interior :thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Guys 

New SlammedeNuff feature live

http://www.slammedenuff.com/adam-gottron-tt.html


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

few shots i found of mine from h2oi

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/denispodmarkov/15372878642" title="H2Oi 2014 by Denis Podmarkov, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15372878642_da570bf4be_z.jpg" width="640" height="398" alt="H2Oi 2014"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jaysoncunhaphotography/15211657688" title="H2oi 2014 by Jayson Cunha, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3924/15211657688_0993106026_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="H2oi 2014"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/domsjunk/15214698237" title="IMG_9379 by Dom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/15214698237_1fb992b4b4_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="IMG_9379"></a>


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Out of curiosity how much did you pay for the ALMS interior? I finished a big turbo build on my TT within the past year and now I'm getting bags.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I own an ALMS was also wondering what these interiors are worth. not that i would ever sell it.

Clean TT, Loving it.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

germanengineering g60 said:


> I own an ALMS was also wondering what these interiors are worth. not that i would ever sell it.
> 
> Clean TT, Loving it.



I usually see them going for $800-$1200 but I never see any one bite on them.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

thormx353 said:


> Out of curiosity how much did you pay for the ALMS interior? I finished a big turbo build on my TT within the past year and now I'm getting bags.





germanengineering g60 said:


> I own an ALMS was also wondering what these interiors are worth. not that i would ever sell it.
> 
> Clean TT, Loving it.





thormx353 said:


> I usually see them going for $800-$1200 but I never see any one bite on them.


what he said^ 

I got super lucky when i bought mine. there was a set on ebay from a totaled alms in california. They shipped them to me in ohio for about $1000. included front and rear seats, door cards, shifter, steering wheel, and knee pads


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Man don't listen to these idiots, All they like is stupid ****ing hatchbacks...The tt is such a more capable sports car..****ing fanboys


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

youngblood7868 said:


> Man don't listen to these idiots, All they like is stupid ****ing hatchbacks...The tt is such a more capable sports car..****ing fanboys


What?


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

LF_gottron said:


> what he said^
> 
> I got super lucky when i bought mine. there was a set on ebay from a totaled alms in california. They shipped them to me in ohio for about $1000. included front and rear seats, door cards, shifter, steering wheel, and knee pads


Thats a really good deal. If you ever feel like getting rid of the ALMS interior let me know


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

thormx353 said:


> Thats a really good deal. If you ever feel like getting rid of the ALMS interior let me know


i am interested! ill shoot you a pm


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> What?


Earlier in your thread when the guy kept telling you down graded selling gti and getting the tt...And few others kept bashing your car...Thats what I was talking about..I think it was page 2


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Totally agree ^
Also if that was a FWD that AWD just in that is a good upgrade to a TT if yours is AWD. And in my opinion the TT when done right always looks better.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

germanengineering g60 said:


> Totally agree ^
> Also if that was a FWD that AWD just in that is a good upgrade to a TT if yours is AWD. And in my opinion the TT when done right always looks better.


Yes mine is awd..06 tt 225 bone stock for now..


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice. You should at least do a DV diverter valve Small inexpensive great sound and HP that you actually feel for the money.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Which one do you recommend?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Also what coilovers under 1,000 do you recommend for our cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> Which one do you recommend?


Mad max diverter valve.

I love mine. To be fair it performs best with high boost but an aggressive tune is perfect for it.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Mad max diverter valve.
> 
> I love mine. To be fair it performs best with high boost but an aggressive tune is perfect for it.


Ok what about coilovers? Which ones do you recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> Ok what about coilovers? Which ones do you recommend?


That really depends on what kind of ride you want. You can get konis for around a grand and there are good used ones on the forum of many brands from time to time but I'm no expert that is more a question for marcus or some of the other auto cross guys.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That really depends on what kind of ride you want. You can get konis for around a grand and there are good used ones on the forum of many brands from time to time but I'm no expert that is more a question for marcus or some of the other auto cross guys.


Ok thanks buddy. .I really looking for something with pillow top mounts


----------

